# Miralax,before or after a meal?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

They seems to said in empty stomack.One time or 2 time a day?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Empty stomach makes sense to me. Otherwise, you're (normally) in fed state and you really don't want it then. How many times depends on condition severity.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes with foods it's not good,cramping etc...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Should we take with a lot of water?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

According to the directions. It's rigged to be isotonic with body fluid. That way, the body won't absorb the water nor will the Miralax pull water from the body.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If this is not addictive why not use suppository Miralax???


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If this is not addictive why not use suppository Miralax???


It needs a volume of water to work.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have had nigthmare when i took at 4pm in empty stomack.I'm not sure i understand what you mean.Again;


> quote:Should we take with a lot of water?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Should we take with a lot of water?


No, 236 ml fluid per 17 grams of Miralax. That keeps it isotonic.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Flux


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Why they said to get rid of the solution after 48 hours on the Golytely bottle?







Is the stuff become toxic or they just want to sell a lot of it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:quote:If this is not addictive why not use suppository Miralax??? It needs a volume of water to work.


AFAIK,My Golytely is in water.


----------

